# Females humping...?



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry I asked this in another thread but I think it got lost so thought I'd asl again.


London said:


> What if a bitch is humping a teddy?
> KiKi does it constantly (in the privacy of her crate  ) and I don't know why.
> We aren't often up close with other dogs so I don't know whether she would try and hump one the same size as her or if its just a love affair with her teddy.


I've read up on it and some places have said is dominance, others have said it can be sexual? 
Anyone else have any ideas on this? Have you experienced your female humping teddys lol?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

She's still a very young puppy. It could be sexual development and/or it could be dominance. It's really early to tell. Anyway, I would stop the behavior by just saying "no" and take away the toy for now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily used to do it,but as Jerry's mum said a firm No and she's learnt now and stopped.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice 
KiKi doesnt really show any dominanting tendancies so I wasnt sure if it was a dominance issue.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Even if it is dominance--it is a game at her age, not a temperament issue. Try not to worry over it.


----------



## busterandlulu (Sep 13, 2009)

Dotty loves to hump our male cat. We think it is FUNNY. I think the cat enjoys it! LOL


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

busterandlulu said:


> Dotty loves to hump our cat. We think it is FUNNY. I think the cat enjoys it LOL


Oh I must admit that picture made me lol!


----------



## busterandlulu (Sep 13, 2009)

we laugh every time we see them


----------



## Lillezilje (Oct 21, 2009)

busterandlulu said:


> Dotty loves to hump our male cat. We think it is FUNNY. I think the cat enjoys it! LOL


:lol: great picture


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

madi only humps her pink bunny. we tell her no, but we haven't pushed it too much yet.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha went through several days of humping Jerry at every turn. I told her no. Then it stopped. I'm not sure what it was all about for her--but I always correct that behavior.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok we've been telling KiKi 'No' and she looks at us with her gorgeous face and was like 'What was I doing wrong mum' and she stopped. She's also been doing it less frequently which hopefully is a sign that it will stop eventually


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

both mine love to hump!!! they try to hump each other too..

they also try to leach each others lady bit!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> both mine love to hump!!! they try to hump each other too..
> 
> they also try to leach each others lady bit!!


:O frisky ladies!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

lol!!! bad ladies lol x


----------



## lrushe (Oct 24, 2009)

London said:


> Sorry I asked this in another thread but I think it got lost so thought I'd asl again.
> 
> 
> I've read up on it and some places have said is dominance, others have said it can be sexual?
> Anyone else have any ideas on this? Have you experienced your female humping teddys lol?


Cleo humps our Japanese Spitz but only after meal times??? In her case I'd say its more sexual than dominance as she isn't a v.dominant dog


----------



## Charming Little One (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the picture of your poor cat!! Bless - Rocky tried that with Boo my 6-year old moggy but she was having none of it!

Pippa, our Chi/Terrier cross, started humping a toy after she saw Rocky doing it, but she just got bored. I'm sure as others have said training her by a firm 'no' should break the habit, and take the toy away from her.

But I admit, whether I should or not I've always found it funny to see!! But kind of gross!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Kali has a 'hump pillow'. It's the only thing in the house she's allowed to hump. I wasn't going to allow even that.. but the BF made a case for frustrated dogs. In her case it is most definitely a sexual thing. I say so because of all the licking she does as well. Worse then a male dog sometimes! LOL


----------

